# Ruptured Breast Implant



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

I do not tell to many people this INFO...... but I had implants put in 11 years ago to help with my self esteem after breast feeding all three of my kids and then losing 75 pounds... after having done all this my once 36b breast size went bye bye for ever.

Now the real problem....... I do believe that my right breast has ruptured and the doctor offices are all closed until at least Wednesday due to the Holiday and I just need someone to talk to about this issue so my mind does not run a muck on me.

I am a little scared of getting an infection if the ruptured implant stays in to long, but not so much about the fluid that was in the implant as they filled them with saline, a safer form than silicone.

Any one have any words of wisdom to share? - or are there any women out there that have had to deal with this issue?


Thank you,


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, as far as I know, you should change your implants every 10 years precisely to prevent any kind of rupture. So please go to the doctor and have it replaced as soon as possible. Good thing is saline, but in the mean time, think that at least you are willing to do something about it.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

By all means seek professional help as soon as you can.

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

So I was wondering if you had been able to go in yet to have it checked? Some dr's office's have a nurse on call. I hope that you were able to get in and get to the next step as to what needs to happen now.


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

I think for most of us when I say I hope everything has worked out???


----------



## bonnim (Jan 5, 2008)

Even saline ruptures can be deadly due to fungal infections. Please check out a site I belong to, breastimplantsupport.org. Those women there are life savers. There is one image of a blackened saline explant that will convince you to get to the doctor right away.


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

I am still trying to get this problem taken care of......... but sadly it is not at the top of my to do list - for now I am being seen by a few specialist for possible cervial cancer.


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

cervical cancer, Im so sorry! Don't put that on the back burner though, I'd get it checked!


----------

